# Fundamenterder im TN-C-Netz?



## Berger (23 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mal eine grundlegende Frage zum Thema Fundamenterder in einem Maschinenfundament.

Eine Maschine ist an ein TN-C-System angeschlossen. Ca. 600A Nennstrom. Der PEN-Leiter wird im Schaltschrank aufgeteilt nach PE und N. Die Anlage ist auf Grund mehrerer 230V Verbraucher etwas unsymetrisch belastet, ca. 30A am dem PEN. Stahlbau, Maschinenkörper, etc. sind über Sammelschinen, die an der Anlage verteilt sind mit der PE-Hauptsammelschiene im Schaltschrank verbunden. Einen Fundamenterder gibt es nicht.

Meines Wissens benötigt man einen Fundamenterder nur im TT- bzw. IT-System. Ist das so richtig?

Gibt es bestimmte Anforderungen bei denen ein Fundamenterder zwingend erforderlich ist?

Gibt es ggf. unterschiedliche Regelungen oder Sichtweisen in den verschiedenen Bundesländern oder von den verschiedenen EVU's?


Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## norustnotrust (23 Januar 2015)

Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz. Ein Fundamenterder ist ja afaik einfach eine bestimmte Methode eine Erdung durchzuführen und einmal grundsätzlich unabhägig von allem.

Wenn du schreibst dass der PEN Leiter im Schaltschrank in PE und N aufgeteilt wird dann hast du ja ein TN-C-S Netz und das muß afaik dort wo du in S übergehst separat geerdet sein. Ob dieser Erdungspunkt jetzt als Fundementerder, Staberder oder was auch immer ausgeführt ist sollte imho nebensächlich sein.

EDT: Nachtrag Ich weiß ist keine absolut verlässliche Quelle aber Wiki bietet eine kurze Übersicht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TN-System


----------



## Berger (23 Januar 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> .. dort wo du in S übergehst separat geerdet sein. Ob dieser Erdungspunkt jetzt als Fundementerder, Staberder oder was auch immer ausgeführt ist sollte imho nebensächlich sein.



Das verstehe ich wiederum nicht.
So sieht doch der Anschluß aus:


(rote Markierung)
... und da muss jetzt noch separat geerdet werden?


----------



## Berger (23 Januar 2015)

Bei Wicki ist ein Anlagenerder angegeben ... 
Ich meine auch "Anlagenerder" wo ich Fundamenterder schrieb.


----------



## norustnotrust (23 Januar 2015)

Hmm, jetzt hast du mich verwirrst

Man muß jetzt natürlich differenzieren was du betrachtest. Mein alter Friedrich sagt: 


> Damit das Potential des Schutz- bzw. PEN Leiters im Fehlerfall möglichst wenig vom Erdpotential abweicht, soll der Schutz- bzw. PEN Leiter an an möglichst vielen Stellen und am Eintritt in Gebäude geerdet werden.



Ich hatte das ein bißchen falsch im Kopf. Das Beispiel auf Wiki zeigt eher so einen typischen Hausanschluß wo du mit einem PEN hinkommst, dort auf erdest und auftrennst. Die Frage stellt sich bei deiner Grafik also wo steht der Trafo? Wo steht die Hauptverteilung, wo stehen die Unterverteiler. Erreichst du die Abschaltbedingung usw....

EDT: Nachtrag Auch in  http://www.kfe.at/empfehlungen/verbindl-best/OEVE_OENORM_E_8001-1.pdf  Seite 7 ist der Anlagenerder separat für S ausgeführt.
EDT2: Nachtrag Siehe auch https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/Dokumente/Bundesnormen/NOR40120422/Anlage_5.pdf Seite 9
EDT3: Mein Conclusio wäre: PE muß über Anlagenerder geerdet sein und nicht über PEN und Betriebserder.


----------



## Berger (23 Januar 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> EDT: Nachtrag Auch in  http://www.kfe.at/empfehlungen/verbindl-best/OEVE_OENORM_E_8001-1.pdf  Seite 7 ist der Anlagenerder separat für S ausgeführt.



Ist doch immernoch verwirrend ... In der Grafik 3-3 ist das erste Betriebsmittel nicht über den Anlagenerder geerdet ...!?! In Grafik 3-2 auch nicht. Der Anlagenerder scheint mir hier mehr zentral für mehrere Betriebsmittel zu gelten, also nicht für jede Anlage einzeln.

Als als Beispiel:
Eine Maschinenhalle hat eine Hauptverteilung TN-C, wird von außerhalb eingespeist. In der Halle stehen 10 Maschinen, sagen wir mal z.B. Pressen, die ein eigenes Maschinenfundament in der Maschinenhalle haben. Die Pressen werden 3~PEN eingespeist. In den Steuerschränken wird auf PE und N aufgeteilt. Muß jetzt jede einzelne Presse einen Anlagenerder besitzen, gehört also der Anlagenerder zur einzelnen Presse dazu oder nur 1x für die Hauptverteilung in der Halle?


----------



## norustnotrust (23 Januar 2015)

In Bild 3-3 ist das erste Betriebsmittel aber auch noch im TN-C Netz


----------



## MSB (24 Januar 2015)

Also nach VDE0100-410 ist es so,
das der PEN Leiter wann immer möglich mit den Lokalen Schutzleitern geerdet werden sollte.
In der VDE wird dabei sogar noch vor vagabundierenden Strömen gewarnt ... sprich ein Zusatzgrund eben nicht zusätzlich erden zu müssen.
Daraus folgt, das du den PEN einmalig zusätzlich in deiner Hauptverteilung erden solltest (aber nicht musst), damit sind die Forderungen erfüllt.

Jetzt ungeachtet dieses Teils finde ich es heute nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß, 
oder in Zeiten von nichtlinearen Lasten (EMV etc.) wenigstens riskant, einzelne Maschinen als TN-C Netz anzufahren.
Evtl. hier die paar Euro für einen Draht mehr im Kabel nochmal überdenken.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Berger (24 Januar 2015)

Hallo Manuel,
ich glaube das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf. Die zweiseitige Aussage der VDE ist dann auch sicherlich der Grund warum es bei dem Thema verschiedene Meinungen gibt.
Als Maschinenbauer spart man sich den Erder, der Kunde will ihn haben. Ist dann wohl eine Frage der Kosten.
So etwas kommt dann auch dabei raus:


MSB schrieb:


> Jetzt ungeachtet dieses Teils finde ich es heute nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß,
> oder in Zeiten von nichtlinearen Lasten (EMV etc.) wenigstens riskant, einzelne Maschinen als TN-C Netz anzufahren.
> Evtl. hier die paar Euro für einen Draht mehr im Kabel nochmal überdenken.



Der Kunde will Geld sparen in dem er eine Ader spart, dem Maschinenbauer ist es egal wie das Netz des Kunden belastet ist ... :-|

Gruß
Berger


----------



## norustnotrust (24 Januar 2015)

Hmm also ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob wir nicht ein bißchen voreinander vorbeireden.

Also unter Betriebserder verstehe ich die Erdung des Sternpunktes des Trafos. So wie ich das kenne wird das mittels Staberdern in einem Stern einer bestimmten Größe direkt unter dem Trafo gemacht. (Finde dazu jetzt gerade leider keinen Verweis). Die Anlagenerdung erfolgt afaik heute meist mittels Fundementerdern in einem Gitter. (Hier hab ich dazu auf die schnelle was gefunden https://www.bdew.de/internet.nsf/res/602C18E0FFDFB710C12579480060CD17/$file/Fundamenterder%20TAB%202011%20Vortrag%20DEHN%20+%20S%C3%96HNE.pdf) Die Fundementerder werden dabei auch mit allen Metallteilen der Bewährung und über Trennklemmen auch mit dem Blitzschutz verbunden. Bei den Anlagen die ich kenne werden dann bei allen Maschinenfundamenten und in den E-Räumen die Erder aus dem Fundament rausgeführt und auf Potentialausgleichsschienen (Wiki hat da schöne Fotos dazu http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potentialausgleich) aufgelegt. Damit hat für mich schonmal nicht jede Maschine ihr "eigenes" Erdungssystem sondern sie sind alle mit dem Anlagenerdungssystem verbunden. Daher verstehe ich das Argument mit den "vagabundierenden Strömen" nicht denn es gibt ja eben genau ein Anlagenerdungssystem. Auch das mit dem der "Maschinenbauer spart sich die Erde" verstehe ich nicht da der Fundementerder ja bauseits zur Verfügung gestellt werden muß.

Soweit so gut, auf die Potentialausgleichsschienen kommen jetzt mal die Maschinen selber (also die Mechanik) sowie die Potentialausgleichsschienen der Elektroschränke.  Wenn der Elektroschrank mit dem Anlagenerder verbunden ist dann sind (unter Verwendung von WPE) auch die PE Leiter mit der Anlagenerdung verbunden (und über die Potentialausgleichsschiene sowieso). Es scheint mir demzufolge fast eine Herrausforderung zu sein dass der PE nicht mit der Anlagenerde sondern nur mit der Betriebserde verbunden ist.

Sehe ich das richtig oder hab ich da jetzt einen Knopf im Hirn?


----------



## kapo666 (24 Januar 2015)

grüßt euch,

http://www.kfe.at/empfehlungen/verbindl-best/OEVE_OENORM_E_8001-1.pdf

Das ist zwar die österreichische Norm, jedoch kupfern wir sowieso alle Normen von Deutschland ab. 
Ich glaube ab Punkt 14 ist gut beschrieben, wo und wann die Erder miteinander verbunden werden müssen.

mfg
Kapo


----------



## Berger (24 Januar 2015)

Noch mal auf mein Beispiel mit den Pressen bezogen: (jetzt hab ich nen Knopf im Hirn) Jede Presse hat ein Fundament, jedes Fundament hat einen eigenen Fundamenterder. Muss dieser Fundamenterder jetzt direkt mit der PE-sammelschine im Schaltschrank verbunden sein? Also Kabel direkt aus dem Keller der Maschine in den Schaltschrank? So wie beschrieben sind ja jetzt die Erder der Fundamente auf eine Sammelschine z. B. im Elektroraum der gesamten Halle geführt. Die Verbindung der einzelnen Maschine zum Anlagenerder würde ja dann über den PEN-Leider der Maschinenzuleitung erfolgen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## norustnotrust (24 Januar 2015)

Berger schrieb:


> Jede Presse hat ein Fundament, jedes Fundament hat einen eigenen Fundamenterder.


Wirklich ein separates Fundamenterdungsnetz oder nur eine Fahne eines gemeinsamen Fundamenterders? Wenn du separate Fundamenterdungsnetze hast die nur über die Grün-Gelben Leitungen deines PE/PEN Leiters hast dann wirst du, falls z.B. bei einem mal der Widerstand etwas raufgeht Ausgleichsströme auf PE/PEN haben (wie MSB geschrieben hat).


Berger schrieb:


> Muss dieser Fundamenterder jetzt direkt mit der PE-sammelschine im  Schaltschrank verbunden sein? Also Kabel direkt aus dem Keller der  Maschine in den Schaltschrank?


 siehe vorheriges Zitat. Nur wenn das 2 separate Netze sind dann wirst du imho auch da früher oder später mit Ausgleichsströmen zu kämpfen haben. Ich halte es für außerdem für gefährlich deine Feldgeräte und deinen Schaltschrank mit verschiedenen "Erdpotentialen" zu betreiben (lasse mich aber natürlich von jemand der normfester ist gerne über die normativen Gegebenheite aufklären). Denn dieser Zustand könnte (bzw imho wird) zu Ausgleichströmen über deinen Schirm führen.



Berger schrieb:


> So wie beschrieben sind ja jetzt die Erder der Fundamente auf eine  Sammelschine z. B. im Elektroraum der gesamten Halle geführt.


Das verstehe ich nicht ganz. Würdest du die einzelnen Erdungssysteme (sofern es solche sind) auf eine gemeinsame Potentialausgleichsschiene hängen dann würden sich Potentialunterschiede natürlich über diese Verbindung ausgleichen. 




Berger schrieb:


> Die  Verbindung der einzelnen Maschine zum Anlagenerder würde ja dann über  den PEN-Leider der Maschinenzuleitung erfolgen.


 Was meinst du wenn du "einzelne Maschine schreibst"? Die Mechanik?

P.S.: Wie gesagt, ich finde jetzt leider auf die schnelle in den Normen auch keine Antwort. Von daher beruhen meine Aussagen auf meinem elektrotechnischen Grundverständnis und dem "was ich halt so kenne"


----------



## Berger (24 Januar 2015)

Die Mechanik, also der Stahlbau ist ja mit der PE Schine im Schaltschrank verbunden. Man möchte nun zusätzlich dass die PE Schine auch mit dem Fundamenterder der Maschine verbunden wird, der aber nicht da, bzw. nicht ausgeführt ist.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berger (24 Januar 2015)

Eigentlich kümmert mich doch als Maschinenbauer das erdungssystem der Fundamente doch garnicht. Deshalb die Fragen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## norustnotrust (24 Januar 2015)

Berger schrieb:


> Man möchte nun zusätzlich dass die PE Schine auch mit dem Fundamenterder der Maschine verbunden wird, der aber nicht da, bzw. nicht ausgeführt ist.k



Ich bin jetzt ausgestiegen. 
1.) Du müßtest schon auch meine Fragen beantworten dass ich dir mit meinem bescheidenen Wissen helfen kann
2.) Wie willst du was mit etwas verbinden das "nicht da bzw. nicht ausgeführt ist"
3.) Wer zum Henker ist "man"?


----------



## Berger (24 Januar 2015)

Ok, tut mir leid. Mit dem Handy etwas schwierig. Werde am Montag nochmal ausführlich schreiben. Danke für deine Mühe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2015)

@norust
Zu den Vagabundierenden Strömen:
Die Trafostation mit geerdeten Sternpunkt steht in Gebäude A, die Hauptverteilung oder auch die Maschinen irgendwo anders. 

Im Prinzip hast du nun also die Schleife von PEN Leiter,  und parallel dazu die Verbindung Betriebs bzw Anlagenerder wörtlich über die Erde. 

Und somit sind gute Bedingungen für diese Art Strom geschaffen. 
Schlimmer sind natürlich zufällig geerdete Sachen wie Rohrleitungen,  Kommunikationsleitungen etc.  welchenatürlich Bestandteil des PA sind. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## norustnotrust (25 Januar 2015)

@MSB
Verstehe ich nicht.

Liest du hier:
http://www.hensel-electric.de/media/docs/de/service/der-elektro-tipp/etipps/2003-3-elektrotipp.pdf
http://www.eaton.at/ecm/idcplg?IdcS...aveAs=1&Rendition=Primary&&dDocName=CT_205255
http://www.technik-forum.ch/_files/downloads/07_1212_Mathys.pdf

dann liest du dass du im TNC Netz vagabundierende Ströme nicht vermeiden wirst. Ist eigentlich auch klar: Du führst betriebsmäßig Strom über PEN zurück. Und da du eine Parallelschaltung zwischen PEN und der "echten Erdverbindung" hast wird, je nachdem wie gut du geerdet bist, da auch ein bißchen (oder ein bißchen mehr) Strom drüberfließen. Interessanterweise müsste man ja, je besser man geerdet ist umso mehr "vagabundierende Ströme" haben. Nur sehe ich dabei jetzt mal keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Aufstellungssituation Trafo+Anlage? (Mal von der PEN Leitungslänge und dem damit verbundenen höheren Widerstand mal abgesehen)


----------



## MSB (26 Januar 2015)

Warum sagst du versteh ich nicht um dann nochmal meine Ausführung weitgehend zu wiederholen?

Wobei is sowieso egal,  im TN-C Netz braucht man nicht zwangsweise einen Anlagenerder. Damit ist die Frage des TE imho abschliessend beantwortet.


----------



## Berger (26 Januar 2015)

Morgen zusammen,
ich versuche das noch einmal zu sortieren:



> Wirklich ein separates Fundamenterdungsnetz oder nur eine Fahne eines gemeinsamen Fundamenterders?


Das war vielleicht ein wenig doof formuliert. Ich denke es ist nur eine Fahne des gemeinsamen Fundameterders ist. 



> Was meinst du wenn du "einzelne Maschine schreibst"? Die Mechanik?


Die Mechanik, also Stahlbau, Machinenkörper, etc. ist mit der PE-Schine im Schaltschrank verbunden. Auf diese Schine liegen z.B. auch die PE-Leiter der einzelnen Motoren. Mit "Maschine" ist also alles gemeint, nur nicht der Fundamenterder, bzw. die ausgeführte Fahne des Fundamenterders. Liegt da vielleicht das Problem?



> Muss dieser Fundamenterder jetzt direkt mit der PE-sammelschine im  Schaltschrank verbunden sein? Also Kabel direkt aus dem Keller der  Maschine in den Schaltschrank?





> Wobei is sowieso egal,  im TN-C Netz braucht man nicht zwangsweise einen Anlagenerder. Damit ist die Frage des TE imho abschliessend beantwortet.


Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass die Verbindung nicht zwingend Vorgeschrieben ist, sofern es sich um einen gemeinsamen Fundameterder handelt.




> Wer zum Henker ist "man"?


Der Kunde der sich auf eine Aussage vom TÜV bezieht.



> Wie willst du was mit etwas verbinden das "nicht da bzw. nicht ausgeführt ist"


"Man" will halt den Anschluß an den Fundamenterder realisieren, obwohl dieser wahrscheinlich garnicht ausgeführt ist. Jetzt wird halt ein Schuldiger gesucht.



> Zu den Vagabundierenden Strömen:


Hab ich glaube ich soweit verstanden. Ist aber nicht das Problem des Maschinenbauers, oder?


Gruß,
Berger


----------



## norustnotrust (26 Januar 2015)

@MSB, ich will ja dieses Thema eh nicht über Gebühr strapazieren, trotzdem nochmal ein paar Anmerkungen von mir:



norustnotrust schrieb:


> @MSB
> Verstehe ich nicht.


bezog sich hauptsächlich auf:



MSB schrieb:


> Die Trafostation mit geerdeten Sternpunkt steht in Gebäude A, die Hauptverteilung oder auch die Maschinen irgendwo anders.


und 


MSB schrieb:


> Schlimmer sind natürlich zufällig geerdete Sachen wie Rohrleitungen, Kommunikationsleitungen etc. welchenatürlich Bestandteil des PA sind.


sowie im Allgemeinen auf das Problem des TEs, deshalb auch


norustnotrust schrieb:


> Nur sehe ich dabei jetzt mal keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Aufstellungssituation Trafo+Anlage? (Mal von der PEN Leitungslänge und dem damit verbundenen höheren Widerstand mal abgesehen)



@Berger


Berger schrieb:


> Das war vielleicht ein wenig doof formuliert. Ich denke es ist nur eine Fahne des gemeinsamen Fundameterders ist.
> 
> Die Mechanik, also Stahlbau, Machinenkörper, etc. ist mit der PE-Schine im Schaltschrank verbunden. Auf diese Schine liegen z.B. auch die PE-Leiter der einzelnen Motoren. Mit "Maschine" ist also alles gemeint, nur nicht der Fundamenterder, bzw. die ausgeführte Fahne des Fundamenterders. Liegt da vielleicht das Problem?
> 
> ...



Also ich verstehe es auch noch immer nicht was genau dein Problem ist aber wenn MSB es versteht und dir beantworten kann dann ist es eh OK.

Ich möchte nur noch anmerken



Berger schrieb:


> Der Kunde der sich auf eine Aussage vom TÜV bezieht.


Wenn der TÜV sagt das passt nicht dann wird es wohl billiger sein das so hinzunehmen. Ich denke nicht dass es preiswerter ist sich auf ein gutachtengestütztes Verfahren gegen den Kunden und TÜV einzulassen (ausser du bist dir wirklich sehr sehr sicher)


Berger schrieb:


> Hab ich glaube ich soweit verstanden. Ist aber nicht das Problem des Maschinenbauers, oder?


Das kann dir nur der Vertrag zwischen dir und "man" sagen


----------

